# How to work in power generation/utilities? [Canada]



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

If it's power generation your best bet is to keep an eye on BC Hydro job postings. They have their own apprentice path that overlaps the red seal. Most of the guys I know that have worked for hydro had to start as first years with them. You could possibly get on with a local plant such as Atlantic Power or Veolia but the postings are rare. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crockett85 (Mar 1, 2017)

```

```



BlackHowling said:


> If it's power generation your best bet is to keep an eye on BC Hydro job postings. They have their own apprentice path that overlaps the red seal. Most of the guys I know that have worked for hydro had to start as first years with them. You could possibly get on with a local plant such as Atlantic Power or Veolia but the postings are rare.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Is BC Hydro's own apprenticeship path for industrial electrician or construction electrician? Would they require me to have the pre-trades course done before they even give me the time of day?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Crockett85 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Thanks! Is BC Hydro's own apprenticeship path for industrial electrician or construction electrician? Would they require me to have the pre-trades course done before they even give me the time of day?


Those are questions you'd be best off asking BC Hydro. Check and see how much is on their web page. 

Go right to the source.


----------



## Crockett85 (Mar 1, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Those are questions you'd be best off asking BC Hydro. Check and see how much is on their web page.
> 
> Go right to the source.


Thanks!

Just as an update, I have looked at the online profile for the apprentice electrician trade at BC Hydro. However, there were some things that I needed further information about. I tried to speak with someone from HR over the phone but was told to send an e-mail to their recruiters. So I sent the e-mail below a couple of days ago.

*"Hello there:*

*I am interested in working for BC Hydro and apprenticing as an Electrician. I have already completed and released a general online profile. After reading through the online description for Apprentice Electricians, there are some things that I need clarification on.*

*1) Is a pre-apprenticeship course required to become an Electrician apprentice with BC Hydro? If so, which program should I take?*

*2) I currently possess the certifications listed below. I have considered upgrading my driver's licence and first aid certifications to Class 3 (with air brake) and OFA2 respectively. Would doing this provide any value to BC Hydro and make me a more attractive candidate?*

*Class 5 BC Driver's Licence*
*Occupational First Aid Level 1 - Work Safe BC*
*Oxygen Administration - Canadian Red Cross*
*CPR/AED Level C - Canadian Red Cross*
*3) After an apprentice electrician has completed their training and is awarded journeyman status, do they receive any certifications? (ie Red Seal, etc)*

*4) It is stated in the online description that after an electrician apprentice has graduated that they can apply to any electrician job in BC Hydro. What happens if there are no electrician positions available?*

*It would be a huge help if you could provide more information on the above things. You may also reach me by phone any time after 2:00pm if you have any further questions. Thanks for your time!"*

I haven't heard back from the BC Hydro recruiters yet. I think I will follow up with another e-mail on Monday if I don't heard from anyone by then.

I have also tried talking to the South Vancouver Island apprenticeship advisor at ITA and he wasn't able to answer my questions.

I am really trying to work through the bureaucracy and find the correct information about which education I should be taking.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Crockett85 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just as an update, I have looked at the online profile for the apprentice electrician trade at BC Hydro. However, there were some things that I needed further information about. I tried to speak with someone from HR over the phone but was told to send an e-mail to their recruiters. So I sent the e-mail below a couple of days ago.
> 
> ...



Just don't come off as a PIA to them so you get tossed in the circular file.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you want to think about your long term goals, as in what you are going to do when you are over 50 and arthritis starts to kick in, take any opportunity you come across to learn Relaying. Relay Technicians are always in demand, generally work indoors in clean areas, not a lot of heavy lifting etc. Our local PoCo, PG&E, recently ran a 1 year certification course a few years ago via a local college on relaying, specifically because they didn't have enough qualified applicants for some openings and they realized it was an issue. Most of the people attending were aging line workers trying to get out of the sun and rain. I attended the first week because I just wanted to learn it, but they were over booked and asked me to step out to make room for someone who needed it more. I did and got all of my money back, but that first week of classes was cool.


----------



## Crockett85 (Mar 1, 2017)

JRaef said:


> If you want to think about your long term goals, as in what you are going to do when you are over 50 and arthritis starts to kick in, take any opportunity you come across to learn Relaying. Relay Technicians are always in demand, generally work indoors in clean areas, not a lot of heavy lifting etc. Our local PoCo, PG&E, recently ran a 1 year certification course a few years ago via a local college on relaying, specifically because they didn't have enough qualified applicants for some openings and they realized it was an issue. Most of the people attending were aging line workers trying to get out of the sun and rain. I attended the first week because I just wanted to learn it, but they were over booked and asked me to step out to make room for someone who needed it more. I did and got all of my money back, but that first week of classes was cool.


Thanks for this. I didn't know that one could specialize in relays. That is pretty interesting. I always thought that if someone wanted to get into controls that they would go for a degree or diploma in electronics or electrical engineering? 

I already have a 2-year Electro-Mechanical Technician diploma that I could use as transfer credit to a degree if I wanted (This is another route that I have considered as well). I have no problem with going back to school. If I do this though, I would like to get a return on my investment and not end up in the poor house.

I finally heard back from the BC Hydro recruiters and they told me that a pre-apprentice course is not required for the apprentice electrician program, but they encourage it (so I guess that means it is required haha).

This morning, I talked to a dispatcher at the union that represents the BC Hydro. His opinion was that I should pursue the electronics/controls route and go for another position at BC Hydro called Communications Protection & Control Technician (CPC). In his opinion, that is where the future demand will be. Apparently there are thousands of unemployed electricians looking for work right now due to the Alberta oil industry tanking. Considering how much the world relies on electricity, I am perplexed that any electrician would be unemployed. Maybe Im just naive lol

Right now I am applying to re-enlist into the military as a base electrician to earn my hours and then challenge the Red Seal. My intention is to apply to utility companies after this.

The bottom line is that I am interested in working in the power generation/utility industry. I am interested in all aspects of the business. If there is a better way to get in other than the electrician route, I am pretty open-minded.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

So if you wanted to make or design protective relays, or even apply them properly into a system, you would likely need to be an EE. But a relay _technician _SERVICES relays, as in installing them, inspecting them, testing / calibrating them periodically, swapping them out, programming the settings to the values supplied by the EE, dealing with the transducers / transformers and connections, all that sort of stuff. The EE sees them on paper, the technician lives with them day in and day out.


----------

